# Pilote pour MP navigator EX 2.0



## Viclanel (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous

Nouvellement inscrit car suite à un déménagement, je ne trouve plus le cd fourni avec mon imprimante Canon Pixma MP 620. 
Je suis  donc allé sur le site Canon pour les télécharger avec succès.
Mais, quand j'ouvre M navigator pour faire un scan, une fenêtre s'ouvre m'indiquant que le pilote n'est pas installé

Merci de votre aide et désolé si ce sujet a déjà été abordé mais je ne sais pas encore bien utilisé ce site.

Bien à vous


----------



## macaccro (24 Mars 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

Etes-vous certain d'avoir tout installé http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010642.asp


----------



## Viclanel (24 Mars 2009)

macaccro a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue,
> 
> Etes-vous certain d'avoir tout installé http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010642.asp



Bonjour et merci de votre rapide réponse. 

J'ai téléchargé tous les pilotes pour Mac et rien n'y fait à chaque fois que je lance MP navigator pour faire un scan, il me dit que le pilote n'est pas installé

J'essaie de chercher sur le site de Canon mais je ne trouve rien d'autre

Je suis preneur de toutes les idées possibles
Merci à vous


----------



## macaccro (24 Mars 2009)

A priori il lui manque le pilote Twain

essayez avec ce pilote pour le scanner http://canoncanadafr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/10855

une question, avez-vous dejà pu utiliser le scanner ?

Si oui avez vous fait des modifications / installations diverses


----------



## Viclanel (24 Mars 2009)

Cher Macaccro

Merci mille fois pour ce lien, je l'ai téléchargé et miracle informatique mon scan remarche


----------



## thilon (10 Avril 2009)

merci aussi !
meme probleme
meme solution

j'avais tout installer les 4 programmes telecharges sur canon mais le scan ne fonctionnait pas...
apres une recherche j'arrive ici
je telecharger l'install citee ci-dessus
et là
miracle !
tout est ok

donc je m'inscris et je remercie
voili


----------



## Roumy (18 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est un peu le même problème que vous j'ai téléchargé MP navigator mais lorque que j'essaye de l'utiliser pour mon scanner et bien on m'indique le pilote n'est pas installé. je ne sais pas comment faire et j'ai aussi perdu le CD!
mon imprimante est une PIXMA MP260. 

pouvez vous m'aider? 

merci


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Mars 2010)

Tu peux aussi t'aider toi-même en relisant les posts ci-dessus et en allant télécharger ce qui manque à ton matériel sur le site de Canon Europe.

Le MP Navigator n'est qu'une interface logicielle, pas un pilote. Le pilote TWAIN c'est le ScanGear.

http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010646.asp


----------



## jordywolf (15 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème similaire avec MP Navigator 3.0. Des que j'essaie de le lancer il me dit que le pilote du scanner n'est pas installé (le pilote du scanner compatible avec ce logiciel n'est pas installé. Installez-le puis réessayez.) et le logiciel se ferme. J'ai une PIXMA MP500 et du coup je ne peux pas la faire fonctionner de manière optimale avec mon Imac. J'ai téléchargé et installé tous les logiciels du site canon pur cette imprimante mais rien n'y fait.
Pouvez-vous m'aider? Merci


----------

